# PALS IN ORLANDO FL.?



## ENIGMAH (Jul 10, 2008)

I'M LOOKING FOR PALS IN ORLANDO FL. 
I'M NEW WITH ALL THIS. PLEASE GIMME A HINT. THANKS!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in Orlando. Are you going to the F.I.R.E. expo this weekend? Looks like the selection for PDFs is slim though.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

gothaicus said:


> I'm in Orlando. Are you going to the F.I.R.E. expo this weekend? Looks like the selection for PDFs is slim though.



damn d00d i wanted to go, but ill be in NC


----------



## ENIGMAH (Jul 10, 2008)

I would, but I work. Trying to do a shift trade to go. Tell you later.


----------

